# places to take toddlers....



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

We have a 9 month old and she's crawling around and seems like she has a lot of energy. I was wondering if there was something for babies around her age to do in Dubai (or more specifically, locally to Mall of Emirates). I know in the US the kids clothing retailer 'Gymboree' has programs set up in store for kids of various ages to come in and participate in. I don't know if my daughter can handle playing with kids that are truly running around yet (she'd probably get trampled on) - but if there are others in a similar situation on here and know of activities that me or my wife can take her to, then please fill us in. 

Thanks.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You sould try Favourite Things at the Dubai Marina Mall. I have been taking my son there since he was a toddler and he absolutely loves the place.

Favourite Things Dubai


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for that - will be trying the place out shortly!


----------



## terf (Apr 21, 2010)

There's Little Gym in Ibn Battuta mall that you may want to sign up for - although it's quite expensive.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the Ibn Battuta tip there - though I think it may be a little out of the way fro me.


----------

